# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  RicardoSolo

## Ritxi

Muchas Felicidades!!!
Que tengas un dia lleno de Mystica  :Cool: 

Comparto aqui el regalito!!



PES - YouTube

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades asturianoooo!!!

Espero que sea un gran día  :Wink1: 




Y un fortísimo abrazo nene

----------


## lalogmagic

Muchas facilidades, perdón perdón, felicidades.

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades Ricardo!!! un abrazo!!!

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades Richuergo!

----------


## Moss

Que cumplasss muchosss másss.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Rubiolus

Felicidades Capitán del Halcón Milenario

----------


## Mistico

Llego tarde...  &#161;Felicidades!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## renard

Felicides Ricardo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Gracias a todos, nenus!!!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Felicidades atrasadas ricardo.que es eso de nenus? Es igual a mi apodo pero sin S,jejje

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Una expresión asturiana (más bien neñus). Niños.

----------

